
Show HN: Version 0.0.3 – New Tab Lite - ramkumar_kr94
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-lite/mmcfakhifkbklimgbnmmlmkgegollpgh
======
ramkumar_kr94
An extremely fast and lightweight(< 5 KB) New Tab extension for chrome which
displays all your bookmarks on the new tab.

Features \- Minimalistic There are many extensions which provide you beautiful
pictures and what not. This extension follows a minimalistic approach where
only bookmarks are shown. If you are a person who likes a minimalistic
approach for things, then this extension is made for you. \- Folder Structure
Bookmarks stored in a folder appear inside a pane with the name of the folder
being the title of the panel. Refer to the screenshot for more details.

\- Extremely small The size of this extension is just 3.92 KB (Compared to
other extensions which is at least 2 times greater in size. You can verify
this by comparing the sizes of extensions at the bottom right corner in the
web store)

\- Super fast This new tab extension loads in just 90-100ms which is 9 to 10
times faster than the default new tab page (The default new tab page takes
about a second to load. This can be verified using chrome developer tools.)

\- A perfect fit The new tab page adjusts and re-aligns itself to fit
perfectly to your chrome window. No matter how big or small your chrome window
is, you never have to scroll horizontally. EVER.

\- Open Source You can contribute and make this extension better on github.
Link - [https://github.com/ramkumar-kr/new-tab-
lite](https://github.com/ramkumar-kr/new-tab-lite)

